
Show HN: Sendfiles.online – Share, send, or recieve any file up to 2GB for free - lou_alcala
https://sendfiles.online
======
cryo
"Our platform stores the files you want to send as you have uploaded them,
that is, we do not make any kind of understanding so that your files reach
their destination completely and as you uploaded it."

I don't understand that sentence. First I thought it's the translation (saw
the german version first), but I don't understand the english version as well.

Can you please describe what you mean here?

~~~
lou_alcala
Probably my translation too, what I want to say is that the file will not
suffer any type of compression. Your files will be available until your share
link expires. Not sure if I explain correctly.

~~~
cryo
Thanks, so if I understand correctly:

Files won't be modified on the server. For example images won't be scaled down
or compressed and users download the exact copy of what was uploaded.

~~~
lou_alcala
Correct, I will copy your example to my "How to" page if you don't mind

~~~
cryo
Sure :)

------
peter_d_sherman
Seems like a good idea in the SAAS space! Wishing you luck in providing this
service! (Perhaps you would want to monetize for larger files and/or business
customers with large volumes? That would help subsidize your free users...)

~~~
lou_alcala
That's a good idea! Thanks for your wishes!

------
demoonkevin
cool, what is the difference w/ wetransfer?

~~~
lou_alcala
Well, starting for no ads, lower price, and maybe much simpler. Wetransfer its
a good alternative. For Sendfiles.online I checked the options available in
many similar sites and combine them to get something small, fast and easy to
use.

